# Общий раздел > Животный и растительный мир > Фауна >  Городские бродяги!

## Mr_Vinni

*Выкладывайте суда фото бездомных животных, которых вы встречаете у себя в городе/деревне, а мы посмотрим на них=)*

----------


## rattlesnake

Смысл? Побегать за бездомным животным, чтобы его сфоткать и рассмотреть?

----------


## Mouse

А почему бы и нет. Вдруг кто-то решится и заведёт себе друга. Может нам и все равно, но для собачки/кошки это будет важно. 
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Mouse

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Sanych

Дворняжки бывают преданнее  любого породистого зверюги.

----------


## Mouse

Вдобавок, у двортерьеров отменное здоровье. У ник отсутствуют генетические болезни, которые встречаются у искусственно выведеных пород.

----------


## Mouse

Сходка

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Mouse

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Mouse

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Sanych

> Сходка


Там наверное смотрины

----------


## Mouse

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Sanych

Хороший черныш, блестит весь. Возможно домашний даже.

----------


## Mouse

Не, они бездомные. У меня под окном часто сидят. Их бабульки подкармливают.

----------


## Sanych

Хорошо кормят значит бабули

----------


## Mouse

Скумбрию трущит:
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Mouse

в д. Будагово

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Mouse

Кошачьи хроники
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Sanych

О, черныш блестящий. Бабули разбаловали

----------


## Mouse

Большой малыш

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Mouse

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Sanych

Ты прям как Шарик в Простоквашино, фотоохотник

----------


## Mouse

Я еще и на машинке печатать умею...))
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Mouse

> Ты прям как Шарик в Простоквашино, фотоохотник


А хотите и вас, щелкну:017d8f3e010d2585bee ?
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Sanych

Я не бродяга ))

----------


## Mr_Vinni

Хех, какие милые 
Я даже не думал что тема оживет
Нашелся человек, которому не лень пофоткать 
спс.

----------


## Mouse

Не от хорошей жизни

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Mouse

Отдамся в хорошие руки)
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Mouse

Забигала как-то кошка пробу с молока снимать, говорила: по усам текло, а врот не попало)))

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Mouse

Я на солнышке лежу... хорошо!
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

Но всё равно кушать хочется

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Sanych

Хорошая собачка.

----------


## Mouse

Расизм и еирархия. Раз лев - царь животный, тогда кошки - его прямые родственники!))

----------


## элка

В Жодино скоро откроется приют для таких бродяг, Будем ждать.

----------


## Mouse

> В Жодино скоро откроется приют для таких бродяг, Будем ждать.


Интересно, в этом приюте они будут жить до встречи с хозяином, или их там будут систематически и организованно уничтожать?

----------


## элка

Я не думаю что их будут уничтожать, его открывает не ЖКХ, а валонтеры, обычные люди которые будут о них заботится и любой желающий сможет найти себе питомца.

----------


## Mouse

А спонсор кто? Одной любви к животным не достаточно, чтобы построить приют. А вот подрабатывать там могут и волонтёры. Я реалист. Только если у человека достаточно денег, и он открывает личный приют, тогда я могу в это поверить. А если у местных влатей в приоретете показатели, то о какой голубой мечте питомцев можно говорить?

----------


## элка

> А спонсор кто? Одной любви к животным не достаточно, чтобы построить приют. А вот подрабатывать там могут и волонтёры. Я реалист. Только если у человека достаточно денег, и он открывает личный приют, тогда я могу в это поверить. А если у местных влатей в приоретете показатели, то о какой голубой мечте питомцев можно говорить?


Я почему-то всегда думала что валонтеры работают не за деньги, а для души. А насчет личного приюта скажу, что у моей соседки 8 кошек и ей их постоянно подкидывают, по принципу "одним больше, одним меньше". И ничего, не голодают пока. А приют не может быть делом только одного человека, он должен существовать усилиями многих.

----------


## Mouse

Волонтёры работают бесплатно. А кто платит за свет, тепло, помещения и лекарства? Я не встречал на улице животных с бумажниками!

----------


## Carlen

> В Жодино скоро откроется приют для таких бродяг, Будем ждать.


А кто открывает-то.

----------


## элка

> А кто открывает-то.


Точно не скажу, но знаю что это в основном женщины до, и после пенсионного возраста, которые добивались этого не первый год. Но им пока только предоставляют место в районе бывших парников, и как всегда все тормозит бумажная волокита, если кому интересно постараюсь на днях узнать подробнее. К сожалению само открытие состоится не так скоро как бы всем хотелось.

----------


## элка

:546743673::h0912:Строительство приюта особо не продвигается, но предлагаю желающим завести котенка, скоро зима и не хотечется чтоб они мерзли. Вкратце опишу ситуацию, у соседки около 10 взрослых кошек и котов, а зная об этом люди подкидывают еще котят кроме тех, которых кошки умудряются принести. Поэтому хожу и спрашиваю всех, может надо кому такое счастье.
P.S. Котята очень красивые, не было бы своей кошки забрала б кого-нибудь.

----------

